# Saber Plugin | After Effects Free Plugin Tutorial



## ellypite (22. August 2018)

Hi Leute, heute will ich euch ein Tutorial vorstellen, in dem ich zeige was ihr mit dem kostenlosen Plugin "Saber" von Video Copilot für After Effects machen könnt.

Ich hoffe euch gefällt das Tutorial  






Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
ellypite


----------

